# Foliar fertilizing



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Good morning,
I just recently ventured into growing plants emergent.
I have M. Minuta, L Repens, L. Repens s Arcuata, L. Ovalis, H. Polysperma,
E. Bleheri, L. Aromatica and several crypts.
Question; Does anyone spray with ferts added to the water? Foliar feeding works with terrestrial plants. 
I’m growing them in snap lid containers with common potting soil.
Just thought I’d ask.
Thank you,
Charles


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Before trying foliar fertilization or even drops of ferts in the water you add to your potting soil try to cover all bases that do not have to do with fertilization.

That means two things:

1. Erradicating (usually invisible) root fungus
It slows the plant growth. There is no apparent reason. The plants just don't do well. The fungus is a common thing in very humid environment - for example substrate that lets a good amount of air in.

2. Acidic substrate.
If you use AquaSoil you will see that the roots of your emersed plants grow very white and very healthy. If you pour some water over the AquaSoil and then suck it out, collect it in a cup and measure the pH you will see a value of about 5.5. That acidity (along with other things that AquaSoil does) is very important for the root development and plant growth. In your case - try to figure out what is the acidity. If it is not low fertlizing is not the best choice to make the plants grow.

--Nikolay


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Niko
Thank you for the advice, but that was not my question.
I am using OLD potting soil and am wondering about foliar fertilization.
This is JUST a hobby for me. If I happen upon problems with emergent aquatic plants; I will address them at that time.

Thank you,
Charles


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I do sometimes use foliar ferts on my plants. I picked up a bottle of macronutrient spray intended for emergent pond plants for $1 at an auction last March and decided to give it a shot. I can't say for certain that it helps much, since I haven't done any empirical studies or whatnot, but it definitely doesn't hurt them.  I usually fertilize on the complex regimen of giving the tubs a squirt or two whenever I actually remember where I last put the bottle :mrgreen:

The usefulness depends on the type of plant I would imagine, much like with fertilizing submersed plants. Species that develop hefty root systems, like swords (especially swords, you should see some of the root systems on mine...) and crypts and such, would most likely be better served by directly fertilizing the soil. Shallow-rooted, fast-growing stem plants probably benefit a lot more from foliar ferts.

When in doubt, though, you can just soak the whole thing -dirt, roots,leaves, and all- in miracle gro.


----------

